# Advice for action shooting (breaching sharks)



## nlrela (May 4, 2015)

Soon I will go to South Africa and I will have the opportunity to shoot breaching Great White Sharks.
What would be the recommended settings for shooting these sharks?

I will rent a Canon 1DX for the shooting. Will there be a big benefit when I do rent a Canon EF400mm F2.8L IS USM instead of using my own Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM ?

Thanks for your feedback and advice


----------



## expatinasia (May 5, 2015)

Settings will very much depend on the time of day, weather etc.

As for the 400 f/2.8 ii against the Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II then I would always go for the 400 f/2.8 ii which is one of the very best lenses Canon makes (if not _the_ best). Of course it is not light so bear that in mind (especially if you are flying there), and get a nice monopod etc.

Sounds like a great trip and experience. Have fun!


----------



## nlrela (May 5, 2015)

Just checked the website where I will rent the 1DX body, but the only do rent the 400 f/2.8 ... not the 400 f/2.8 II
Would you then still suggest to rent that lens as well instead of using the 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L II ?


----------

